# Wastewater Treatment Works - Broadstairs - July 2010



## urbex13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*History*

Broadstairs wastewater treatment works (WTW) is located at North Foreland on the isle of Thanet. It is one of two Waste treatment works (the other being Margate) that serve Thanet. Underground treatment works were first built by Southern Water at these sites between 1985 and 1990 and feed into Long sea outfalls, to ensure clean water to the isle's many beaches. 

According to Southern Water: 



> At the underground treatment works, the wastewater receives basic treatment, passing through grid-like screens to remove larger solid waste and debris such as paper, grit, tampons, condoms and plastic. The flow is then passed through finer screens and a process to remove grit before being pumped out to sea through a 3.6km long sea outfall at North Foreland.




*The Explore*

After a right place/right time access on my first visit (minus my dslr) I felt it necessary to come back and have a go at some decent photography. The site is very much live but obviously not manned. The site is split between two distinctive types of architecture with the slightly Victorian lower floor a strong contrast to the clinical machinery on the upper floor. Overall a good explore, relatively small but I doubt it's often anyone will get access to one of these, so I'm going to post my pictures anyway. Visited with Charlie Brown and Stephiliz amongst others.


*The Photos * 

*The lower floors:*





















*Upstairs:*

















































Stephiliz:






Thanks for looking, as always constructive criticism is welcome  

13.​


----------



## chris (Jul 10, 2010)

Really good report - I particularly like the 7th one in colour looking down on the plant. Impressive stuff


----------



## urbex13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cheers Chris, I ought to have chucked some more colour ones in but had spent days playing around with a black and white program setting on my camera so felt like I should at least try to use it


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 12, 2010)

Love this! Great opportunity explore, that...and really nice pics.


----------



## urbex13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cheers Foxylady, just coming in to the upstairs of the site was something else, obviously it wasn't huge but there was something quite Pyestockesque about the gantry and piping


----------

